# Infertility ultrasound



## debirule (Oct 18, 2012)

How would I code an ultrasound to check for follicle release for a patient with infertility?


----------



## jdelnegro (Oct 18, 2012)

76857? (non obstectrical focused ultrasound e.g. follicles)


----------



## bolsen01 (Nov 15, 2016)

*Checking for Follicles with E/M*

When a patient is being monitored for follicles during an IVF cycle, they may need to come in every day for a few days. I have a doc who bills a 99213 each and every time. She wants to put a time statement in to show her counseling, but wouldn't changing meds, or telling her to come back in a few days be included in the 76857?


----------



## Girlzsmom66 (Nov 16, 2016)

*agreed*



jdelnegro said:


> 76857? (non obstectrical focused ultrasound e.g. follicles)




76857 is correct


----------

